# Improved Fruit Jar lid



## deenodean (Jul 15, 2015)

A digger in Nova Scotia found this lid amongst 6 smashed Canada Trademark quart jars, it is thought to be Canadian , it is listed in a Canadian jar book I have as rare. I got it thru a trade. It fits my Canada Trademark quart jar perfectly. Notice the 3 maple leafs connected with a vine on each side. It also has a raised dot in the middle. Light green in colour. I don't see in my books a jar embossed Improved Fruit Jar, the closest is RB # 1300, Improved Jar. 
Has any one ever seen this lid before? 
[attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image(MU).jpg]
[attachment=image(ER).jpg]


----------



## MNJars (Jul 16, 2015)

I've never seen that lid before.  Great lid, great jar!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 17, 2015)

I've never seen it either, sure looks like a marriage made in heaven!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I have a quart jar with a similar jar lid.  And this lid is embossed in the outside ring with          '/ TRADE MARK MASON''S  IMPROVED "  . In the center there is a trade mark of super imposed   F J C C and a small o - to the right of the c's.     I have made arrangements to get a RED BOOK, because I have neglected my fruit jar collection.With the project of describing the details of around 2000 glass items; most of which are hand blown.  I can't take then with me, when I go.  But glass has taken me around the world; and given me a lot of years good engineering success and satisfaction.  Clarence "RED" Matthews And it isn't red any more - it is white now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Red. that's CFJC for CONSOLIDATED FRUIT-JAR CO. in the Red Book if that wasn't just a typo error. Here's a writeup.http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/ConsolidatedFruitJar.pdf


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 13, 2015)

There is also a HFJCo embossing in the four arms of a Hero cross standing for the Hero Fruit Jar Company. The cross is in the center of the lid with Mason's Improved around the edge, or rarely, Hero Fruit Jar Company around the edge. The Hero and the Consolidated companies did not make their own jars but pretty much controlled the jar trade by quantity until Ball became a player beginning in the late 1880's in Muncie.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 14, 2015)

Well THANKS  for all this info right now - It saves me searching in my day book notes for contacts like this - while I am in this project.  RED M.


----------

